# Best place to buy milk totes/cans?



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My girls are due starting in a little less than a month. The last two years, I have been able to get away with using my milk pail to tote milk back up to the house. However, with three girls to milk, I am guessing I will need to look into a milk can or tote of some type.

Where is the best place to get these? I won't do Hoeggers, had a bad experience with them last year and don't want to deal with them.

Any pointers on what to look for in a good tote? My milk pail is a seamless stainless steel pail, and I want something with a lid to keep cats and hay particles out between goats.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I use a stainless stock pot that you can buy from any wal-mart mine came in a stack for $20 with 2 3 4 and 5 gallon with lids


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 2 stainless steel containers, and just use the plastic food covers on top. It has an elastic rim so or covers it completely...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm cheap, I use food grade 5 gallon buckets with snap on lids to dump the milk into after I milk each doe  
Try hambry dairy supply, they sell the 3-5-10+ gallon ss totes.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeffery's has some of the best prices on SS milk buckets.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just saw some in the caprine supply catalog. (Although food grade bucket sounds pretty good too). I'm hoping that this year I'll need something more to carry milk in too !!! We'll see...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

If you can find someplace that sells the 5 gallong milk shake cans they are pretty good.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STA...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cbe874f


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm cheap, I use food grade 5 gallon buckets with snap on lids to dump the milk into after I milk each doe
> Try hambry dairy supply, they sell the 3-5-10+ gallon ss totes.


I do the same- I'll even strain into a sanitized one and use it as a storage "tank" in my milk fridge when I am pasteurizing large amounts or don't have enough jars.


----------



## auntie2seven (Apr 12, 2015)

We have a 5 gallon seamless stainless steel milk pail we would like to sell. You can call 325-518-6361 for info.


----------

